
Why facts don't change our minds - henridf
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds
======
hubert123
facts do change our minds, otherwise we'd all be dead and eaten by lions. what
these journalists dont understand is that when something happens in the other
room and i dont see it, it's not a fact for me as it is to you

